# Got Oil Report Back On My 7.3



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I started doing oil samples on my 06 focus so I could check when I needed oil changes instead of going by the 3-5000mi rule. I put about 800-1000 miles a week on this car. Right now I am going 10,000 mi on mobil 1 and will send a sample in to see where I am at. So I picked up this used 2000 f-250 with 122000 mi on it. I was not sure what the owner did so I sent a sample so I could get an idea what things look like inside.

Duane


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice. I have started doing this with Amsoil. Will send out mine for the new Dodge and see where I am.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What method did you use to pull the sample?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> What method did you use to pull the sample?


I have a Fumoto Valve installed on the truck and just grab it from the stream while I am draining the car.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> What method did you use to pull the sample?


I have a Fumoto Valve installed on the truck and just grab it from the stream while I am draining the car.
[/quote]

x's 2. You have to love that valve. Get the motor up to running temp, open the drain and sample after a bit has drained out.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

The fumoto valve is a great aid in sampling or changing the oil.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I am going to have to get me a fumoto valve now. I have never seen that before neat idea.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a valve on my semi. Hit a raccoon. It broke the valve off and I lost all ten gallons in about 1 mile.. lol

None of those valves for me, lol

Someday I will get a sample and see what it says. Many of the guys sample and every sample says 15k is just fine on a cummins. So I just do that. Shoot, 3 weeks Im at 15000 miles, lol

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Had a valve on my semi. Hit a raccoon. It broke the valve off and I lost all ten gallons in about 1 mile.. lol
> 
> None of those valves for me, lol
> 
> ...


Not fair to blame that on the valve. It was the suicidal raccoons fault.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> Had a valve on my semi. Hit a raccoon. It broke the valve off and I lost all ten gallons in about 1 mile.. lol
> 
> None of those valves for me, lol
> 
> ...





> Not fair to blame that on the valve. It was the suicidal raccoons fault.


lol yeah your right.. On a personal vehicle it would work great. Odds get against a guy when he rolls too many miles everyday.

Motor oil and raccon juice dont go together to well by the way... Stinky!

450 dollars later I was on my way after the service truck guy had his merry fun with me. Expensive oil that was!

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> 450 dollars later I was on my way after the service truck guy had his merry fun with me. Expensive oil that was!
> 
> Carey


Yep. Delivery does add alot to the price of oil, along with supply and demand.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Speaking of delivery. Im sitting at the Canada border at Blaine, Wa. Have a 5:45 sailing reservation on the ferry to Vancouver Island. Guess I better get across and get in line pretty soon. Each border crossing is a new experience, plus the scales in BC make us have a 105 dollar permit. Hour or more is wasted there.

It costs 4200 to deliver a 5er to the Island.

700 for my company. 
3000 for me. 
500 for ferry rides and permits.

Now thats some delivery costs!

Looks like it might be a great evening for crossing the Georgia Strait.. Yeah, I'll take some pics. Might be a while before I get em posted. We have 5 trips waiting and got 4 more on Friday going to Vancouver Island. I already ased to do the next. Will be 4th trip to the Island since leaving home Feb 26th.

After that, my truck is heading straight for Colorado... Home time is almost here!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Just curious, why is the cost so high for the ferry ride. Is it normally that high for crossing with a trailer or is it because you're doing it commercially? I can't imagine it would be that high all the time or nobody on the island could ever afford to take a trip off the island to go camping.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

If your 2000 F250 has a factory skid plate underneath the motor, you should be fine using a fomoto valve.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

MJRey said:


> Just curious, why is the cost so high for the ferry ride. Is it normally that high for crossing with a trailer or is it because you're doing it commercially? I can't imagine it would be that high all the time or nobody on the island could ever afford to take a trip off the island to go camping.


I dont think it would be less than 250 for a family with a trailer. Its 13.50 per head plus the length. I was talking to a guy who had bought a 30 foot Bayliner. His total length was 61 feet and had 3 people in the truck. Said it cost 275. He said it was 80 for a passenger car with a family.

Not a problem for Islanders. They are loaded. Big time loaded.

Coming back this morning the ferry was stuffed to the gills. Not hardly one more car could fit.


----------

